# Here's a god I hate Canada go fuck yourself Vancouver thread..



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

Chime in, post why we hate Canada and get repped


----------



## independent (Jan 23, 2012)

Dlatsky lives there.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 23, 2012)

I have no problem with Canada, they have our back. I don't like this Vancouver guy though.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 23, 2012)

In b4 all of the maple syrup'd sticky fingered ass'd canadians.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I have no problem with Canada, they have our back. I don't like this Vancouver guy though.



Hmmmm .. Is there a 50% rep option


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd hate us too if I were American.  You guys have no jobs, no hope, and a fuck load of mexicans/illegals.  Meanwhile Canada isn't going bankrupt, has jobs, and has a good looking future ahead of it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 23, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'd hate us too if I were American. You guys have no jobs, no hope, and a fuck load of mexicans/illegals. Meanwhile Canada isn't going bankrupt, has jobs, and has a good looking future ahead of it.


 
Until us whites come invade yo shit! 

Hide yo wife. Hide yo kids.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 23, 2012)

Im Canadian motherfucker whats up!!?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Until us whites come invade yo shit!
> 
> Hide yo wife. Hide yo kids.


 
You already are, it's called immigration  But it's the kind we like...you're all welcome anytime, but please, no George Bush fans, our PM is already his number 1 fan, we don't want to encourage him...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 23, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Im Canadian motherfucker whats up!!?



I thought you were israeli???


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'd hate us too if I were American.  You guys have no jobs, no hope, and a fuck load of mexicans/illegals.  Meanwhile Canada isn't going bankrupt, has jobs, and has a good looking future ahead of it.



That's odd cause ive got a job ,I HOPE I never have to go to Canada ,but yes I also hate mexicans actually more than I hate Canada .. And yalls future is only as bright as we allow it to be, shit gets bad here we just gonna come take yalls shit


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


>


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

Guys, C'mon, you're the same 4 or 5 dipshits who have been negging me in your circle jerk parties for the last week... good luck with this thread!!!

All the smart bros here know I love America, I just hate dumb Americans


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> That's odd cause ive got a job ,I HOPE I never have to go to Canada ,but yes I also hate mexicans actually more than I hate Canada ..


 
You wouldn't last too long up here; hunters will confuse you with deer, all that staring into headlamps with your head tilted...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

*OK my American cousins, a little education for some of you...*






YouTube Video


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Haha


 
LOL!!! you can say that again!!


----------



## manickanuck (Jan 23, 2012)

lol at least we dont pay to fix a broken arm dumbfucks. my cousin is dating an american never rode a snowmachine in his life. jumped on my bro in laws and smashed into a tree


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

manickanuck said:


> lol at least we dont pay to fix a broken arm dumbfucks. my cousin is dating an american never rode a snowmachine in his life. jumped on my bro in laws and smashed into a tree



Don't they have proper spelling and grammar in Canada?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Don't they have proper spelling and grammar in Canada?




You would think it would be a part of one of the socialist programs.


----------



## manickanuck (Jan 23, 2012)

we do but why would i waste my time to impress a yankee???


----------



## manickanuck (Jan 23, 2012)

this is a bodybuilding forum not education albeit most american are happy just knowing how to read... right y'all


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

manickanuck said:


> we do but why would i waste my time to impress a yankee???


Because you're Canadian and want others to believe that you don't spend all your time drinking maple syrup and taking moose from behind?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> You would think it would be a part of one of the socialist programs.


 

Come on bro, socialism is what makes their country great! That's why everyone wants go there. Right, Vancouver?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Guys, C'mon, you're the same 4 or 5 dipshits who have been negging me in your circle jerk parties for the last week... good luck with this thread!!!
> 
> All the smart bros here know I love America, I just hate dumb Americans


 

Trust me, it's not just the people that are negging you that think you're fucking retarded. Everyone else does, too. I think you're the first person in IM history to get "I feel bad for you reps" from Curt James.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Don't they have proper spelling and grammar in Canada?


 
I think he's part American


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Come on bro, socialism is what makes their country great! That's why everyone wants go there. Right, Vancouver?



You realize they are financially better off than us right?   They also have AAA credit.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You realize they are financially better off than us right? They also have AAA credit.


 

We did, too. Until Barack took over. They also operate under a socialistic banner. I don't care what country we're talking about, socialsim never works. Why do you think that when Canadians need any type of serious operation or procedure, they come here to the U.S. to get it done. Enjoy that 8 month waiting list just to see a doctor in Canada.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You realize they are financially better off than us right?   They also have AAA credit.



Not better off than me bro ... I'm fuckin ballin


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> We did, too. Until Barack took over. They also operate under a socialistic banner. I don't care what country we're talking about, socialsim never works. Why do you think that when Canadians need any type of serious operation or procedure, they come here to the U.S. to get it done. Enjoy that 8 month waiting list just to see a doctor in Canada.



First, that's all B.S.

Secondly, a larger percentage of Americans have traveled out of country for surgery than Canadians.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I think he's part American


He's the bastard love child of the USA and Canada? That explains so much...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Trust me, it's not just the people that are negging you that think you're fucking retarded. Everyone else does, too. I think you're the first person in IM history to get "I feel bad for you reps" from Curt James.


 
LMFAO!!!

Seriously, how many meltdown threads have you had. I believe at one point you had the whole board negging you and then you started to suck board cock and it go better for you...

It's pretty easy to see who's giving me positive rep and I want to thank you in advance for the positive reps I'm going to get from this thread 

Not that I'm counting


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> First, that's all B.S.
> 
> Secondly, a larger percentage of Americans have traveled out of country for surgery than Canadians.


 

We didn't have a AAA credit rating until Barack took over??


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> We didn't have a AAA credit rating until Barack took over??



Obama had as much to do with our downgrade as Reagan, Bush, Clinton, Bush.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Come on bro, socialism is what makes their country great! That's why everyone wants go there. Right, Vancouver?


 
LOL!!! I believe we are more capitalistic than you now!!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> He's the bastard love child of the USA and Canada? That explains so much...


 
I think that might be worse than Irish/French...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Secondly, a larger percentage of Americans have traveled out of country for surgery than Canadians.



The difference that people in the USA don't travel because of skill level or availability. They do it for money.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL!!! I believe we are more capitalistic than you now!!


 
Sadly, under our current administration, I agree with you.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> We did, too. Until Barack took over. They also operate under a socialistic banner. I don't care what country we're talking about, socialsim never works. *Why do you think that when Canadians need any type of serious operation or procedure, they come here to the U.S. to get it done. Enjoy that 8 month waiting list just to see a doctor in Canada.*



lol, no.... 

No Canadian that I know has ever gone to the US for a medical procedure, why would they? We have better care for free here.

There is no wait list to see doctors. You don't even need an appointment...














...did I mention that it's free?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> The difference that people in the USA don't travel because of skill level or availability. They do it for money.



Really?   And you don't think higher skill level and/or availability equals more expensive?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Obama had as much to do with our downgrade as Reagan, Bush, Clinton, Bush.


 

That's not my point. The United States has always maintained a AAA credit rating through S&P. It wasn't until the out of control spending and insane policies by the Obama administration that it was downgraded. Barack needs to take responsibility for HIS decision making that led S&P to initiate the downgrade.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like Canada is kicking ass here with arguments like "strong  economy" "AAA credit rating" and so on...while the American argument is  "shut up and drink maple syrup!".

One advice, when someone calls your country stupid, this:



SloppyJ said:


> In b4 all of the maple syrup'd sticky fingered ass'd canadians.



doesn't actually dispel that accusation.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> That's not my point. The United States has always maintained a AAA credit rating through S&P. It wasn't until the out of control spending and insane policies by the Obama administration that it was downgraded. Barack needs to take responsibility for HIS decision making that led S&P to initiate the downgrade.



Really?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

*No Canadian that I know has ever gone to the US for a medical procedure, why would they? We have better care for free here.*

*There is no wait list to see doctors. You don't even need an appointment...*



The sad thing is, many Americans (democrats) believe that if we had socialized medicine that it would "free" to them. When it actuality, we all know that is not true. YOU may not pay a dime out of pocket, the taxpayers pick up the tab.

And of course, when it comes to socialized medicine, you have rationing and lack of personalized, one on one care.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Really?


 
"Office of the democratic leader" LMAO

I think you're still missing the point...under ALL previous presidents, we've maintained a AAA credit rating. Barack comes in, and we lose it. Those are facts. You could say "well, so and so contrbitued..blah, blah, blah..." But, let's look at the facts and the reality.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> No Canadian that I know has ever gone to the US for a medical procedure, why would they? We have better care *for free* here.
> 
> There is no wait list to see doctors. You don't even need an appointment...
> 
> ...



You have rationing ad lack if personalized care for the benefit if stock holders now.   If you didn't have socialized (and done really bad) health care now you would understand.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> "Office of the democratic leader" LMAO
> 
> I think you're still missing the point...under ALL previous presidents, we've maintained a AAA credit rating. Barack comes in, and we lose it. Those are facts. You could say "well, so and so contrbitued..blah, blah, blah..." But, let's look at the facts and the reality.



Fucking Edwards was right.   Do good in school so you don't end up like this kid.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> No Canadian that I know has ever gone to the US for a medical procedure, why would they? We have better care *for free* here.
> 
> There is no wait list to see doctors. You don't even need an appointment...
> 
> ...



Not true. I have personalized one on one care. Which reminds me, I need to schedule my appointment to have my hot 34 year old female doctor fondle my balls and stick her finger in my ass... yearly physicals FTW.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Fucking Edwards was right. Do good in school so you don't end up like this kid.


 

Am I wrong? Did we not have a AAA credit rating until Barack took over?


----------



## ExLe (Jan 23, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I have no problem with Canada, they have our back. I don't like this Vancouver guy though.


 

I don't have a problem with Canada or the Vancouver guy...

I was just busting his balls for making a meltdown thread that didn't deliver...

Everybody gets a turn being in the middle of a good circle jerk...

It's only fair "eh"...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Really?   And you don't think higher skill level and/or availability equals more expensive?



Quick, 10ccs of Panty Anti-coagulant, stat! 

I said, nor implied, any such thing. But the facts remain.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 23, 2012)

manickanuck said:


> lol at least we dont pay to fix a broken arm dumbfucks. my cousin is dating an american never rode a snowmachine in his life. jumped on my bro in laws and smashed into a tree





DOMS said:


> Don't they have proper spelling and grammar in Canada?



Every country has its share of downies.  Odds are he's French too.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Am I wrong? Did we not have a AAA credit rating until Barack took over?



Yes you are wrong.   We had AAA rating until the republicans took over the senate


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Every country has its share of downies.



No doubt.



OfficerFarva said:


> Odds are he's French too.



Good god, man! Not French!!!


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

If you had any idea of how the debt rating worked you would understand that Our wonderful Douche Bag President Obama......RAISED THE DEBT CEILING...... here is the math. 100 trillion dollar debt limit.....raise it to 200 trillion dollars.....just reduced our deficit by 50%........Obama is douche bag LAWYER.....hes a talking head.....Why the hell is he the highest ranking military officer if he has ZERO military service time? OH and Canada.....Lets be honest.....1,000s of people have died waiting for medical care in your country.....BUT HEY IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FREE


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I don't have a problem with Canada or the Vancouver guy...
> 
> I was just busting his balls for making a meltdown thread that didn't deliver...
> 
> ...


 
^^^^^ He's definitely been in a circle jerk or 2


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> If you had any idea of how the debt rating worked you would understand that Our wonderful Douche Bag President Obama......RAISED THE DEBT CEILING...... here is the math. 100 trillion dollar debt limit.....raise it to 200 trillion dollars.....just reduced our deficit by 50%........Obama is douche bag LAWYER.....hes a talking head.....Why the hell is he the highest ranking military officer if he has ZERO military service time? OH and Canada.....Lets be honest.....1,000s of people have died waiting for medical care in your country.....BUT HEY IT WOULD HAVE BEEN FREE



If I had any idea??   You pulled those numbers out of your fucking ass, you moron.


----------



## manickanuck (Jan 23, 2012)

odds are you're boyfriend is part of "team ramrod"


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> If I had any idea??   You pulled those numbers out of your fucking ass, you moron.


It was an example shitstick


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Odds are he's French too.


 
Eh!!! Fermer la bouche mon Esti


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> It was an example shitstick



It was a horrible example as it wouldn't cut the deficit in half.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes you are wrong.   We had AAA rating until the republicans took over the senate



Repugs control The House...

Dems control The Senate



Now where's my popcorn and coldie....


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Repugs control The House...
> 
> Dems control The Senate
> 
> ...



Fucker!   I wanted to see if he really knew.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

manickanuck said:


> odds are you're boyfriend is part of "team ramrod"


I'm going to have to ask you leave. You're gaying up the pool.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

Why the fuck do y'all know so much about America if Canada is so great? All Vancouver does is post American topics, look at his post.. For someone who thinks America is so shitty you sure spend a lot of time looking up shit about us.. Since your so good at finding stuff out please tell me how many Canadians will be playing in the Superbowl this year? The CFL what a joke..


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> It was a horrible example as it wouldn't cut the deficit in half.


No it wouldn't. But By the numbers IF say the borrowing ceiling hypothetically was 100 Trillion and we were maxed out and then it got raised to 200 trillion.....our new deficit is only 50% of its max. That's the crazy bullshit numbers that politicians push on us.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Fucker!   I wanted to see if he really knew.



Sorry Knigg......


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Am I wrong? Did we not have a AAA credit rating until Barack took over?


 
LMFAO  No matter how much you try, your American brothers think you're a fucking idiot...Never mind that I know you are


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone a big fan of getting rid of the 17th amendment here?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes you are wrong.   We had AAA rating until the republicans took over the senate




Oh okay...it's the Republicans fault. Clinton had a GOP congress and managed to keep the AAA rating intact.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> No it wouldn't. But By the numbers IF say the borrowing ceiling hypothetically was 100 Trillion and we were maxed out and then it got raised to 200 trillion.....our new deficit is only 50% of its max. That's the crazy bullshit numbers that politicians push on us.



That certainly makes more sense, but the idea of a debt limit in itself is ridiculous.   We are the only country that has one.

Also Reagan raised the debt ceiling 9 times.   Bush raised it a shit load.  Anyone who thinks this is a repub vs dem issue is fucking nuts.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a big fan of getting rid of the Electoral College


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Oh okay...it's the Republicans fault. Clinton had a GOP congress and managed to keep the AAA rating intact.



They didn't call him slick willy for nothin.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LMFAO  No matter how much you try, your American brothers think you're a fucking idiot...Never mind that I know you are




Leave my boy Ronnie out of this. 


Reaganomics was bomb....

3 cheers to Trickle Down Economics.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That certainly makes more sense, but the idea of a debt limit in itself is ridiculous.   We are the only country that has one.
> 
> Also Reagan raised the debt ceiling 9 times.   Bush raised it a shit load.  Anyone who thinks this is a repub vs dem issue is fucking nuts.


I will claim ignorance as I really didnt follow politics until the past few years.... I was unaware that it was a common thing among Presidents.....FUCKING RIDICULOUS


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> I'm a big fan of getting rid of the Electoral College




Agree.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> I will claim ignorance as I really didnt follow politics until the past few years.... I was unaware that it was a common thing among Presidents.....FUCKING RIDICULOUS



Very common.   Been raised 74 times since 1962.    It only became an issue once the black guy did it.

http://www.americanprogress.org/issues/2011/04/101_debt_limit.html


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol... I think it's extremely funny how much you foreigners know about our government and our economy.  It just goes to show you who's more interested than who.

Btw Vancouvr how's that first cycle of 250 test a week and 400 mg primo going.  You know the one you researched for two years


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Why the fuck do y'all know so much about America if Canada is so great? All Vancouver does is post American topics, look at his post.. For someone who thinks America is so shitty you sure spend a lot of time looking up shit about us.. Since your so good at finding stuff out please tell me how many Canadians will be playing in the Superbowl this year? The CFL what a joke..


 
Canadians In the NFL

The reason why Canadians know so much about America

USA global education rank #14
CAN global education rank #3

Well actually that's not the reason. The main reason why Americans know anything about America is because of your media (cuz you sure as hell are not learning much in school); guess what media we watch and read??? The only thing seperating our 2 cultures is an imaginary line...it's very likely, actually most probable, that many Canadians know more about America than Americans do...

Oh that and the fact that I have a massive amount of family in New England...and know the history of both of our nations...

Fuck was your head in your ass when you were born


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That certainly makes more sense, but the idea of a debt limit in itself is ridiculous. We are the only country that has one.
> 
> Also Reagan raised the debt ceiling 9 times. Bush raised it a shit load. Anyone who thinks this is a repub vs dem issue is fucking nuts.


 
Very true! Actually Denmark has one, but it's set so high, it would take more than 100 years to reach it...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Very true! Actually Denmark has one, but it's set so high, it would take more than 100 years to reach it...



Fucking Denmark, I didn't know they had a limit.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol... I think it's extremely funny how much you foreigners know about our government and our economy. It just goes to show you who's more interested than who.
> 
> Btw Vancouvr how's that first cycle of 250 test a week and 400 mg primo going. You know the one you researched for two years


 
300 test prop as a kicker, 250 test e (will be 300 if hair and estro is OK) and 500mg eq. If I didn't have natural test levels in the range of an 80 year old in the 5th percentile, I would not be touching the gear...

Legs feel like I'm going to die, fuck prop hurts...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2012)

I really hate defending Obama because he has been a bad president.   We could have just elected George Bush to a third term.   It would be the same damn thing.    But at least hate on him for the shit that is fucked up that is directly his fault.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Canadians In the NFL
> 
> The reason why Canadians know so much about America
> 
> ...



That shit might fly with these other fuckers but I'm very well educated with a great job. I'll buy and sell your bitch ass.. And the answer is 0 no Canadians in the Super Bowl cause you fags suck at sports.. No need to argue with that play your hockey and watch your CFL and stay the fuck out of our country.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

I finally got neg repped!!!!! too bad this thead has already brought me a million reps...LOL!!!

SuperFag, this thread was a great idea, can you start another one, I'm not your typical modest Canadian...



			
				SupaSwole said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -10242 reputation points from SupaSwole.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 23, 2012)

***Breaking news***

China is taking over the world...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> 300 test prop as a kicker
> 
> Legs feel like I'm going to die, fuck prop hurts...




Cut The Test-Prop with .5ml Grapeseed Oil and it will be smooth as silk.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'd hate us too if I were American.  You guys have no jobs, no hope, and a fuck load of mexicans/illegals.  Meanwhile Canada isn't going bankrupt, has jobs, and has a good looking future ahead of it.


Larry



D-Latsky said:


> Im Canadian motherfucker whats up!!?


Curly



vancouver said:


> Guys, C'mon, you're the same 4 or 5 dipshits who have been negging me in your circle jerk parties for the last week... good luck with this thread!!!
> 
> All the smart bros here know I love America, I just hate dumb Americans


Moe


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> That shit might fly with these other fuckers but I'm very well educated with a great job. I'll buy and sell your bitch ass.. And the answer is 0 no Canadians in the Super Bowl cause you fags suck at sports.. No need to argue with that play your hockey and watch your CFL and stay the fuck out of our country.


 

LMFAO!!! Educated at what? I have not seen a clever post yet. You're as dumb as dumb gets my retarded yankee 

SuperFag and Secdrl!!!


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> The reason why Canadians know so much about America


Well, what else would you do? Melt snow?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll have to neg you agian later bitch I've got to go lift... Something I'm sure you know nothing about ...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I'll have to neg you agian later bitch I've got to go lift... Something I'm sure you know nothing about ...


 

picture of me as a baby


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Aww, don't run the canucks off, guys. Who else could we give an e-wedgy to so easily. They're like the little mouthy geeks of North America. Completely benign...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LMFAO!!! Educated at what? I have not seen a clever post yet. You're as dumb as dumb gets my retarded yankee
> 
> SuperFag and Secdrl!!!



Does googling a few political statistics about America make you a genius? Your a joke bro.. You literally have nothing to do but post about the US.. It's tearing your little Canadian ass up that you don't live here. I know nothing about Canada because guess what ? I don't give a fuck about Canada because my life here is so goddamn sweet it hurts sometime...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'd hate us too if I were American.  You guys have no jobs, no hope, and a fuck load of mexicans/illegals.  Meanwhile Canada isn't going bankrupt, has jobs, and has a good looking future ahead of it.


Largely because it feeds off the USA. In way too many to count.

As for the Mexicans in Canada...keep laughing it up.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I know nothing about Canada because guess what ? I don't give a fuck about Canada  .


Who does?


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> picture of me as a baby



Actually the first decent thing you've ever posted


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> picture of me as a baby



Haha so you were stronger back then.  And then reason why Americans know nothing about your government is because it doesn't affect us at all.  If Canada fellof the face of the earth the world economy would be unaffected.  If the US disappears the world is affected.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Largely because it feeds off the USA. In way too many to count.
> 
> As for the Mexicans in Canada...keep laughing it up.


 
Thank you! We'll take it however we can get it...even sloppy seconds!! 

Now don't piss us off, we'll turn off your electricity


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Haha so you were stronger back then. And then reason why Americans know nothing about your government is because it doesn't affect us at all. If Canada fellof the face of the earth the world economy would be unaffected. If the US disappears the world is affected.


 
LOL, if Canada disappeared, half of the U.S's lights would go out...

Don't nuke us on NFL Sunday!!


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL, if Canada disappeared, half of the U.S's lights would go out...
> 
> Don't nuke us on NFL Sunday!!


Nah, if we really wanted it on we'd just take it from you. What could Canada do about it?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Haha so you were stronger back then.  And then reason why Americans know nothing about your government is because it doesn't affect us at all.  If Canada fellof the face of the earth the world economy would be unaffected.  If the US disappears the world is affected.



Over the last few years or so I've been listening to a lot of radio shows from other countries. As well as reading news and watching TV shows. I learned one thing I really did expect: _everyone_ follows what the USA does. 

For example, the cover our elections in a huge way. They follow other counties, but aside from their own and the USA, it's not that much.

If it happens in the US, and effects more than one state, someone else picks it up.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL, if Canada disappeared, half of the U.S's lights would go out...
> 
> Don't nuke us on NFL Sunday!!



No if shit got that bad we would come take electricity


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Thank you! We'll take it however we can get it...even sloppy seconds!!
> 
> Now don't piss us off, we'll turn off your electricity



We'll nuke your little sliver of a country (the part you use, anyway) and stay warm by the fire.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> We'll nuke your little sliver of a country (the part you use, anyway) and stay warm by the fire.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> No if shit got that bad we would come take electricity


]

LOL, now make an argument which would apply to the real world pointdexter


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> We'll nuke your little sliver of a country (the part you use, anyway) and stay warm by the fire.


 
Now that is the smartes thing I've read from an American on this thread. I stand corrected, you have one smart American 

How you gonna prevent the nuclear fallout in Seattle??? Ah fuck'm nothing but a bunch of murderers and rapists in Tacoma


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

Love to see Canada try to defend themselves without slobbing on the knob of the U.S. to save their socialists asses


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Now that is the smartes thing I've read from an American on this thread. I stand corrected, you have one smart American


says the guy who thinks going from 8 to 9 is a downward trend...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

GDP= USA #1....Canada #10


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

Heres your awesome FREE health care at work... Long Emergency Room Wait Provokes Canadian Man To Insanity | Why My Country Sucks


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet Cops Guys..... Montreal Police Admit To Having Ticket Quotas | Why My Country Sucks


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

And I'll stop at this.. Beggars, homeless & junkies, Vancouver - Warnings or Dangers - VirtualTourist
So much better than the US right?


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> GDP= USA #1....Canada #10



Actually, Qatar #1, USA #7


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

Your right...per capita... USA #7....Canada #14......total still remains USA *#1*


----------



## ExLe (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

http://whymycountrysucks.com/north-...nomic-action-plan-costs-taxpayers-26-million/

http://whymycountrysucks.com/north-...ntry-without-flood-protection-for-homeowners/


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

cricket?


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

wait wait wait....Canada is cooler because their Cops don't have the sack to bust Potheads because they are fucking high as well.......which in their eyes makes it legal? Now before I get slammed for hating on pot......I fully agree that it should be legal....but if your breaking the law......isnt that what you pay cops for?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> GDP= USA #1....Canada #10


 
We are 1/10 your size dipshit, so on a per capita basis, I guess we're pretty much the same huh, oh except the average Canadian makes 20K more than the average American...I make 10X more than the average American...


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone who would post an I hate canada or I hate america is a dumb fucking cunt and who have a barbell shoved up his ass and out his mouth. I will never say I hate america because I have fucked so many sexy babes at myrtle beach I go hey om canadian wanna fuck and they're all over it. <3 southern babes


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## boss (Jan 23, 2012)

Also I am canadian and I have a bigger penis then you thank you and have a good night


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

Pics of this penis or GTFO


----------



## Rednack (Jan 23, 2012)

All canadians are faggots


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

I think we can all agree that Vancouver enjoys having a random American brown guy go balls deep in his anus while his wife watches and sings the star spangled banner.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> We are 1/10 your size dipshit, so on a per capita basis, I guess we're pretty much the same huh, oh except the average Canadian makes 20K more than the average American...I make 10X more than the average American...



This is bullshit.. Google the average income anyway you want. Per capita or however and the USA is ranked ahead of Canada on every list. Your a bumbling fucking idiot


----------



## custom (Jan 23, 2012)

boss said:


> Anyone who would post an I hate canada or I hate america is a dumb fucking cunt and who have a barbell shoved up his ass and out his mouth. I will never say I hate america because I have fucked so many sexy babes at myrtle beach I go hey om canadian wanna fuck and they're all over it. <3 southern babes


The little prick orly1115 has returned, hows your boflex you fucking cum dumpster Now your dreaming that you live in hawaii and you fuck hot women, the little mexican grandma that cleans your house is about the jist of it. Now go home pubic hair!


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

LOL.....whats the Canadian dollar worth right now anyway?


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually about the same...but they still charge more in Canada.....Guess our money is still worth more.....we make more and spend less ....WE WIN!


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Wow



Just FYI, your picture would look cooler if there wasn't a tab open to "How to take a screenshot in Microsoft...".


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Just FYI, your picture would look cooler if there wasn't a tab open to "How to take a screenshot in Microsoft...".


Touche.....Im not a computer whiz.....lol


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> It's not illegal here in cali.  I'm allowed up to 3 lbs for personal use.


You guys are ahead of the power curve.....the rest of the country will catch up eventually


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> This is bullshit.. Google the average income anyway you want. Per capita or however and the USA is ranked ahead of Canada on every list. Your a bumbling fucking idiot


 



Did you not say in a previous post you're educated??? What was your major, Culinary Arts?? 

BTW, I want to thanks you for starting this BACKFIRE thread...It was great 






YouTube Video


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I think we can all agree that Vancouver enjoys having a random American brown guy go balls deep in his anus while his wife watches and sings the star spangled banner.


 






YouTube Video


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> LOL.....whats the Canadian dollar worth right now anyway?


 
Did you just wake up from a 10 year coma???


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Touche.....Im not a computer whiz.....lol



Just playing around, man.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> YouTube Video




Okay, that shit is disturbing. It was less of a beer commercial and more about animal rape.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Okay, that shit is disturbing. It was less of a beer commercial and more about animal rape.


 
It gets cold up here and you know our beer is strong


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> It gets cold up here and you know our beer is strong


And apparently, your beavers aren't strong enough.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 23, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Did you just wake up from a 10 year coma???



Yeah....good one.....you douche....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 23, 2012)

STFU already , we are all one under the blue sky. everyone bleeds red. No wonder this world is divided as shit, grown ups arguing over silly bs.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 23, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> STFU already , we are all one under the blue sky. everyone bleeds red. No wonder this world is divided as shit, grown ups arguing over silly bs.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 23, 2012)

I never expected this thread to last so long. 






YouTube Video


----------



## vancouver (Jan 23, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I never expected this thread to last so long.


 
Haven't you heard...Canada doesn't matter


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2012)

Rednack said:


> All canadians are faggots




I didn't know you were Canadian....


----------



## malk (Jan 24, 2012)

In that first video,they say Canada is your biggest Alie in Afghanistan,i did
not know this,i wonder how many troops they have lost out there?
Could you fight the war without them?


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 24, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I didn't know you were Canadian....


How do you expect us to take you serious without a picture of yourself naked?


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)

I went to a burger joint in canada, asked for fry sauce and the bitch said "and what might that be?"  I should have cunt punched her.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I went to a burger joint in canada, asked for fry sauce and the bitch said "and what might that be?"  I should have cunt punched her.



fry sauce?  you mean ketchup?


----------



## bundle (Jan 24, 2012)

If I had to choose between Canada and Mexico-Mexico is warmer and u can get gear a lot easier (or am i wrong about the gear Cananda?)


----------



## colochine (Jan 24, 2012)

Who cuts the grass in canada? That is if you have grass? Im not too sure I'm from florida.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I went to a burger joint in canada, asked for fry sauce and the bitch said "and what might that be?"  I should have cunt punched her.





exphysiologist88 said:


> fry sauce?  you mean ketchup?



Okay, Little Guy, now you need to punch exphysiologist88 in the cunt.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 24, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Okay, Little Guy, now you need to punch exphysiologist88 in the cunt.



lol, I've never heard of fry sauce, and I've never seen a burger joint offer it.  Is that like "fancy sauce," from the movie "stepbrother?"


----------



## colochine (Jan 24, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> lol, I've never heard of fry sauce, and I've never seen a burger joint offer it.  Is that like "fancy sauce," from the movie "stepbrother?"



Never heard or fry sauce either...catsup or ketchup?


----------



## colochine (Jan 24, 2012)

Where u from little guy? I've heard some brits say "sandwich filling" before...not really sure what the fuck that is but I'm sure you can put "fry sauce" on it lol...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 24, 2012)

What the fuck is fry sauce?   I demand to know!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)

Line up for double cunt punch


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)

Exphys and colochine are obvious undercover canadians


----------



## colochine (Jan 24, 2012)

little guy said:


> line up for double cunt punch



View attachment 39621

View attachment 39622


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> lol, I've never heard of fry sauce, and I've never seen a burger joint offer it.  Is that like "fancy sauce," from the movie "stepbrother?"


The recipe varies, but it's generally 70% mayo and 30% ketchup. Some people put in a little diced pickles, but at that point it's pretty much thousand island dressing. I never use pickle.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Exphys and colochine are obvious undercover canadians



You're going to be busy. You've got an entire nation to the north that needs to be cunt punched.

Get to it, man!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> What the fuck is fry sauce?   I demand to know!



Ketchup+Mayo=Frysauce
see also unloading in a ragging vagina


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You're going to be busy. You've got an entire nation to the north that needs to be cunt punched.
> 
> Get to it, man!



No frysauce?  Fuck Canada


----------



## boss (Jan 24, 2012)

Superswoll the giants kicker played in the CFL it is a joke and we know that.  Vancouver knows about the states because canadians aren't self centered and are enducated on more then just our country. We learn about the world and what's going on it in. Not just what's happening in our backyard. Just because dlats is a retarded fat canadian doesn't mean we all are. Oh yeah 36% of american men are obese and 39% of woman in the states are also obese. <3 americans too


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 24, 2012)

Cunt punching sounds like a good bar game.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 24, 2012)

malk said:


> In that first video,they say Canada is your biggest Alie in Afghanistan,i did
> not know this,i wonder how many troops they have lost out there?
> Could you fight the war without them?




SRS? From wikipedia:

A total of 158 Canadian Forces personnel have been killed in the war since 2002.

The first casualties occurred in the Tarnak Farm incident, in which four Canadians were killed and eight seriously wounded when a United States warplane dropped a bomb on a training exercise in the belief that the Canadians were enemy soldiers.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> see also unloading in a ragging vagina


 

You put Semen on your Fries???


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You put Semen on your Fries???



Retarded you are


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You put Semen on your Fries???


It's a well known fact that there has been a lot of gay in Vancouver.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

boss said:


> Superswoll the giants kicker played in the CFL it is a joke and we know that. Vancouver knows about the states because canadians aren't self centered and are enducated on more then just our country. We learn about the world and what's going on it in. Not just what's happening in our backyard. Just because dlats is a retarded fat canadian doesn't mean we all are. Oh yeah 36% of american men are obese and 39% of woman in the states are also obese. <3 americans too


 
Actually most southern Albertans are just a few generations removed from America, it was partly settled by the Puritans. Southern Alberta was also part of the Louisiana Purchase prior to it being sold to America by the French...

Soooo...Latsky is likely part American, perhaps even majority American 

As for the Dip Shits who compare CFL to NFL, the CFL has never tried to be or compete with the NFL, it's a minor league ass whipes, just like the American Hockey League   

The CFL has produced some great NFL players, most of which are American players who were sent up here for development. The CFL and the NFL have a very good relationship of send players back and forth, think of it as Triple A ball. So anyone who compares NFL to CFL is making the same comparison between MLB and Triple A, a pretty retarded argument if you ask me...

BTW, Canada invented American Football, just as we invented Basketball...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

DOMS said:


> It's a well known fact that there has been a lot of gay in Vancouver.


 
I saw at least 5 or 6 guys who look just like LittleFag on Davie Street today...fuck these sailors are looking rough these days. They were circle jerking a basket of Fries!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

colochine said:


> Who cuts the grass in canada? That is if you have grass? Im not too sure I'm from florida.


 
Look it up, we can play golf in Vancouver 365 days per year (on grass). We have the same climate as Seattle...

I played 18 on Boxing day (oh shit you guys don't have boxing day, I forgot), the 26th and went skiing the next day...

 I love it here...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


>


 

No no...you have to call them, that is a picture, they don't really know you are here...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> No no...you have to call them, that is a picture, they don't really know you are here...



Enough with the canadian jib jab, speak english with the rest of us


----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Enough with the canadian jib jab, speak english with the rest of us


 
a aints able to speaks amurican likes you guys, i's wents to real english skool...aight

LOL, it took me about 5 minutes of google search to figure out how to spell aight...


----------



## colochine (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Look it up, we can play golf in Vancouver 365 days per year (on grass). We have the same climate as Seattle...
> 
> I played 18 on Boxing day (oh shit you guys don't have boxing day, I forgot), the 26th and went skiing the next day...
> 
> I love it here...



So who cuts it? Are there Messicans in Canada?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 24, 2012)

colochine said:


> So who cuts it? Are there Messicans in Canada?


 
My gardener is Chinese...54% of the Vancouver population is Asian. Current trends see 500k new people immigrating or migrating to Vancouver by 2020, most will be wealthy Asians. Chief of Police is Chinese and it won't be long before the Mayor is Chinese. By 2020, Vancouver will be more like Hong kong.

I'm cool with it though...I don't care who my clients are!!


----------



## Rednack (Jan 24, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I didn't know you were Canadian....


The way you post, it don't seem like you know much of nothing at all...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

vancouver said:


> My gardener is Chinese...54% of the Vancouver population is Asian. Current trends see 500k new people immigrating or migrating to Vancouver by 2020, most will be wealthy Asians. Chief of Police is Chinese and it won't be long before the Mayor is Chinese. *By 2020, Vancouver will be more like Hong kong.*



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Saney (Jan 24, 2012)

This video was Epic


Scat Eating Lesbos


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 25, 2012)

I like Canada.  Except for their gun laws.  And the length of winter weather.  And the fact that speed limits are so fucking low there.  Otherwise I'd move this afternoon.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

lol Your winter is the same Zaphod you only live across the river bro hahaha!!! There isnt a wall where it changes between the two counties
I used to live in southern Ontario which is further south than like 25% of the states.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 25, 2012)

I really enjoy my guns.  I'm not 100% knowledgeable about Canadian gun laws but from what I hear they are really restrictive.  

I also like the low population.  I hate living among too many people.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Our gun laws are only more restricted wit small arms. Handguns and assault rifles. Long arms are wide open. I own an ar180b a stoeger 12g a .410 backpacker a winchester defender and ofcourse A ruger 10 .22 with synthek stock and stainless barrel. I got my hot lips 75 clips from gander mountain in port huron.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 25, 2012)

hooray for shooting shit.








P.S. Canada has produced most of my favorite comedians, just sayin.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

I love shooting shit.


----------



## colochine (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I love shooting shit.



Indeed...i like my class 3's and handguns. 

Can you buy the Taurus Judge in Canada?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes. We can have the exact same guns as you. We cant carry them around tho. You can have them at home and at the range. Not a huge deal. As far as self defense the laws are basically te same if a motherfucker comes inyour house you can blast em


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Eh!!! Fermer la bouche mon Esti



Ah oui oui monsieur, comment allez-vouz?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

French chicks are fucken hot!! The best strippers in the qorld are in Quebec hands down. Ive been to clubs in atlanta florida detroit and they got shit on french girls.


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> French chicks are fucken hot!! The best strippers in the qorld are in Quebec hands down. Ive been to clubs in atlanta florida detroit and they got shit on french girls.



Detroit strip clubs?  I thought for sure during the NBA lockout one club I went to just put wigs on the Pistons and made them dance for the night...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 25, 2012)

Hahaha i dont doubt it lol!! I think it was around st claire shores haha. I was already fucked up when i got there


----------



## ebn2002 (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Hahaha i dont doubt it lol!! I think it was around st claire shores haha. I was already fucked up when i got there



Windsor really has the hottest girls around.  If you like that innocent, young, hot, third-world country girl thing. 

They love Americans long time.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Our gun laws are only more restricted wit small arms. Handguns and assault rifles. Long arms are wide open. I own an ar180b a stoeger 12g a .410 backpacker a winchester defender and ofcourse A ruger 10 .22 with synthek stock and stainless barrel. I got my hot lips 75 clips from gander mountain in port huron.


 
That and the fact that your glove compartment is not an extension of your home. We use guns to hunt animals, not people.

DOMS that last statement was not your queue 

The long gun registry is getting 86'd this year...back to the old ways.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

vancouver said:


> DOMS that last statement was not your queue



What?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 25, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> How do you expect us to take you serious without a picture of yourself naked?



I was thinking of sending that one I took when I got out of the shower to Saney....





But you don't get shit...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I was thinking of sending that one I took when I got out of the shower to Saney....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Showering: I don't think you're doing it right.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 25, 2012)

Rednack said:


> The way you post, it don't seem like you know much of nothing at all...



Ooooooo! Burn!


Excuse me while I lick my wounds.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Ooooooo! Burn!
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I lick my wounds.



You might want to also clean the sand out of the vagina.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jan 25, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Chime in, post why we hate Canada and get repped



I admire the subtleness of your avatar


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Showering: I don't think you're doing it right.





DOMS said:


> You might want to also clean the sand out of the vagina.




what the fuck is wrong with you?  I know you can do better than this.  These were so lame I can't even think of a snappy comeback.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 25, 2012)

Where have all the cowboys gone?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you?  I know you can do better than this.  These were so lame I can't even think of a snappy comeback.



Don't use other people's lameness as an excuse for you being a dumb cunt.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 26, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I was thinking of sending that one I took when I got out of the shower to Saney....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tease...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you?  I know you can do better than this.  These were so lame I can't even think of a snappy comeback.



I wasn't being even remotely serious. I was just playing around.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 26, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I wasn't being even remotely serious. I was just playing around.



I know, I was too.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 26, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Don't use other people's lameness as an excuse for you being a dumb cunt.



Ooo, someone has his panties in a twist.  

I was playing with him and sure as hell wasn't addressing you.  So why don't you go back to sucking his nutz.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 26, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Ooo, someone has his panties in a twist.
> 
> I was playing with him and sure as hell wasn't addressing you. So why don't you go back to sucking his nutz.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^ Vancouver in grade school... That's right bitch I took yo milk money


----------



## Rednack (Jan 27, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Ooooooo! Burn!
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I lick my wounds.


You're gonna need a big tongue..


----------



## secdrl (Jan 27, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You're gonna need a big tongue..


----------



## KelJu (Jan 29, 2012)

secdrl said:


>



You really have to stand in awe at the power of tits and ass.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 29, 2012)

Vancouver ... Eat shit and die!!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 30, 2012)

Canada sells cubans and codeine.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 30, 2012)

^^^ so does a nigger down the street...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 31, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 31, 2012)

Rednack said:


> You're gonna need a big tongue..


\

Uh...okay....


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 1, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> ^^^ so does a nigger down the street...



Yep.  Canada is the US' nigger down the street.  Fuck niggers


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 1, 2012)

Where is Vancunter, shit was just starting to get good and he upped and left like a fart in the wind…...


----------



## colochine (Feb 1, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Yep.  Canada is the US' nigger down the street.  Fuck niggers



Little Guy...the undercover Jew Canadian.


----------



## secdrl (Feb 2, 2012)

colochine said:


> Little Guy...the undercover Jew Canadian.


 
I've been reppin' that mutha left and right for negging Vancouver...now, you're tellin' me he's a Canadian Jew???


----------



## ExLe (Feb 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Yep. Canada is the US' nigger down the street. Fuck niggers


 


secdrl said:


> I've been reppin' that mutha left and right for negging Vancouver...now, you're tellin' me he's a Canadian Jew???


 

Even a Canadian Jew deserves reps for that post...


----------



## colochine (Feb 2, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Even a Canadian Jew deserves reps for that post...



Agreed reps will come when I find a computer.


----------

